# 110 tlb steering question



## krahbldr (May 3, 2008)

Hey I have a 110 tlb and just broke the steering cylinder. bought a new one that was not cheap and now the machine turns as always to the right but only alittle to the left. could the cylinder be to short?? it has the correct part no. or is there something I am missing. 
any input would be greatly appreciated
thanks in advance
krahbldr


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum krahbldr! Sorry about the delay in answering. Took me a few days to find my 4410 shop manual CD. There may be some differences between your TLB and my 4410 but the systems are substanially similar. 

I read through the entire steering cylinder replacement task and it just tells you to put it in and torque the nuts down and be sure to mark the cylinder hoses in order to reinstall them on the correct fitting. 

A parts search showed me there are 2 different steering cylinders for your 110 TLB. One for low serial number machines and the other for above serial # -411097. 

The steering valve is hydrostatic and will continue to turn until full cylinder extension is reached. The only test shown in my CD was an internal leakage check in which the steering wheel is turned from lock to lock and no more than 5 turns are allowed in a minute going each direction. 

The part #'s listed for the 110 TLB are given as below:

LVA12294 HYDRAULIC CYLINDER 1 (SUB LVA14159 AND (2) M138035) 

LVA14158 HYDRAULIC CYLINDER 1 -411097 (SUB FOR LVA13559) (ALSO ORDER (2) M138035)

Bare in mind, the about part #'s may be updated and different from what is posted here. The Deere Dealer parts leader will have the most up to date info. 


Get the serial # for your 110 TLB as well as the part # of the steering cylinder you installed and contact your Deere Dealer parts leader and ask him or her to verify it is the correct part.

Could be it is the incorrect part or the maintenance procedures for your 110 TLB differ from the 4000 series tractors.

The only question that comes to mind is were the front tires centered straight forward when the steering cylinder was replaced? I personally don't think this should have made any difference if the cylinder you installed was of the correct working length. 

The other possibility (and this is pretty far fetched) is that there may be some air in the steering system not yet purged. Lifting the machine's front tires off the ground with the FEL and turning the steering both direction full lock to lock several times may push any remaining air out of the system and extend steering cylinder equal amounts in both directions.

Sure does sound as if you may not have the correct steering cylinder. 

Anyhow, just wanted to throw a few foggy minded ramblings out there as possibilities to help out. I think the dealer will have the best info. Good luck on the fix and be sure to post what you found was the problem.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bumpareno


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

i have a John Deere 110 TLB does anyone know how to lock wheeles when trailering this machine?


----------

